
MobileCoin is now Open-Source - josh2600
https://github.com/mobilecoinofficial/mobilecoin
======
josh2600
It's been two+ long years of work to get to this point. There's a lot of cool
stuff in here related to SGX attestation and no_std rust tooling.

If anyone has any technical questions, please do let me know.

